

The NSA even eavesdropped on cardinals as they prepared to select the new pope  - ck2
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/on-faith/report-says-us-tapped-cardinals-phones-ahead-of-conclave/2013/10/30/9293708a-419f-11e3-b028-de922d7a3f47_story.html

======
ck2
I am starting to believe the philosophy at the NSA is "because we can".

It is like giving police pepper spray and tasers, sooner or later they all are
going to start escalating everything to where they get to use them, where if
they didn't have them, things would have been resolved less aggressively.

